# Grizzly 1 1/2 hp 10 " contractor table saw G1022



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Need some help, keep trying to find a decent deal on a new or used table saw ... First one but want to get something that's not total junk.. 

Here's the ad..

Grizzly 1 1/2 hp 10 " contractor table saw G1022 
This has been my woodworking hobby table saw. It is in good shape. I am upgrading to a cabnet saw. Includes miter gauge, dado and regular inserts for top but no blades. 

And a pic of it sitting on a small stand, but it doesn't include the stand, I emailed to ask if it had a fence or kickback splitter, etc... Here's the response..

I have a 50 inch Vega fence, but I would have to have another 50 for that too. I have a feather board and panel cutting jig. The fence has a hold down roller and a anti kick back feeder. There are no legs, lost long ago. i had it on a mobile stand with router table. So with the Vega fence and all the other tings to include the saw it would be 250.

Which I could make a little stand and would maybe make a rolling bench/stand... What do you guys think? Does this sound like a decent deal.. Seems that most of them I look at in this price range have a crappy fences that I would think would stay parallel to the blade after adjustment, but that sounds like a decent fence I could get with this one..

The ones I really like are about 600 bucks new like a jet or powermatic, but I'm thinking if I could do this... and then wait and if I get really into it, upgrade later.. And this would get me a table saw more quickly.. Or can I spend a little bit more and get a whole lot more of a saw?

Thanks in advance..

Brad


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

It was a woodworking hobby saw ? But the stand got lost ? I dunno, $250 with a Vega fence doesn't sound too bad but, it sounds to me as if the saw has seen alot of use. No pictures ?


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Here's a link to it, it has one pic.. 

http://dayton.craigslist.org/tls/696539357.html


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks good, may be worth checking out. Just the Vega fence alone would cost you about that much.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Vega fence is excellent....if nothing else, for $50 don't let that fence get away! The saw appears to have grated cast iron wings....stronger than steel wings but the grates can be finger pinchers if you don't watch it. The saw does appear to be in good shape. IIRC, one knock against that saw was the lack of a locking knob for the height adjustment wheel....might be worth asking about. The lack of a leg stand isn't a good thing but nor is it very big deal IMO....you can buy a used one or build a station. $250 for a decent saw with that fence seems to be a pretty good deal to me...something I'd be interested in. Take a look and see what your gut tells you. :thumbsup:


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

I will furthur complicate this... Would you guys get that grizzly or this rigid TS2412?? I emailed the other guy with just a couple more questions.. I have never been big on rigid tools but it seems like they are pretty good from what I have read recently.

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/700309313.html


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

autoBrad said:


> I will furthur complicate this... Would you guys get that grizzly or this rigid TS2412?? I emailed the other guy with just a couple more questions.. I have never been big on rigid tools but it seems like they are pretty good from what I have read recently.
> 
> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/700309313.html


The basic saw...table/trunnions/belt/motor, etc., are fairly similar, but the Vega fence is a nice improvement IMHO....the rip capacities are vastly different too (50" vs 24" to the right). I also think the 2412 had steel wings vs cast iron, but I could be wrong.


----------

